# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Qytetar vs Fshatar

## skender76

Pershnetje t'gjithveMeqe po rrim kshu, kot, thash ta bajm ni neshje mes ne katnarve dhe Juve Qytetarve    :buzeqeshje: Rregulli asht: 1- Pa ofendime2 - Postimi duhet me permajt nje t'met te "kundershtarve" dhe nje vler te "skuadres" tane.3 - N'postimin e par bani prezantimin.Po filloj un, i linun n'katun, jetoj n'katun dhe nuk e braktis katunin. M'pelqen se ne katnaret e thona gjanat troç, me emnin e tyne. Kurse Qytetaret i bin anash, bajn shum delikatat.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strange

+1 kotonar  :buzeqeshje: 

na jami mat miret se e i kemi lopet me qumesht qe mos me i pas na qumshtin ju qytetart vdisni per kafe, plasni  :buzeqeshje: 


ps: goca-bules ec ktu ec fshatare trego qysh i mjel lopet hahahah  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

*1- Qytetare

Ne jemi me te miret e katunit dhe me te miret e qytetit...hahahahhaah

Po more kur te vij ke ty ,ta tregoj sesi milet lopa*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

> *1- Qytetare
> 
> Ne jemi me te miret e katunit dhe me te miret e qytetit...hahahahhaah
> 
> Po more kur te vij ke ty ,ta tregoj sesi milet lopa*


goca-bules di te mjelesh lope ti mi?

----------


## E=mc²

Dicka me beri pershtypje, formulimi i temes. Qe ne nisje, eshte ofenduese (per mendimin tim). Une do te thoja me mire ti vendosej titulli "Urban vs Rural" ose "Qytetar vs Fshatar". 

Sa per temen, une mendoj: Si burri pa grua, dhe qyteti pa fshat.

----------


## strange

dea_07 kjo aq qef e ka lopen sa ne gjermani ne pallat e ka ble njo hahaha  :buzeqeshje: 


goca bules ti me qen qytetare kushedi cfar jam une pastaj  :perqeshje:  hahaha


fshatare e barcelones hahaha

ti dea fshatare je apo katunare? :P

----------


## mia@

Po ndonje alternativ tjeter nuk ofron ti MmEeTti?
S'besoj se hyj tek ato qe thua ti.

----------


## Linda5

> goca-bules di te mjelesh lope ti mi?


*dea_07 po me ka mesu skrapaliu mi ..hahahahahhah*

----------


## saura

> Dicka me beri pershtypje, formulimi i temes. Qe ne nisje, eshte ofenduese (per mendimin tim). Une do te thoja me mire ti vendosej titulli "Urban vs Rural" ose "Qytetar vs Fshatar". 
> 
> Sa per temen, une mendoj: Si burri pa grua, dhe qyteti pa fshat.


Po pra a e lam pa ofendime ?
Po ti pse e ke vene burrin qytetar dhe gruan katunare hahahaha? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## skender76

> Dicka me beri pershtypje, formulimi i temes. Qe ne nisje, eshte ofenduese (per mendimin tim). Une do te thoja me mire ti vendosej titulli "Urban vs Rural" ose "Qytetar vs Fshatar". 
> 
> Sa per temen, une mendoj: Si burri pa grua, dhe qyteti pa fshat.


Meqe temen e hapa tek "humor shqiptar" s'besoj se mund t'quhet ofenduese.( .....heeee e thash un, kta qytetart i bin anash hahaha)Nje tjeter: Kur n'katun na vjen ni mik, ne presim ni dash e e pjekim n'hell. Kurse kur shkojm na mik n'qytet na nxjerrin kompletin e bukur t'pjatave, po pa gja mrena..... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> . *Kurse kur shkojm na mik n'qytet na nxjerrin kompletin e bukur t'pjatave, po pa gja mrena.....[/*LEFT]


Qenke i paduruar ti. Me siguri ke ikur pa u shtruar mire tavolina. Ju si e nxirrni dashin ne tepsi dhe e hani kolektivce? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## E=mc²

> Po ti pse e ke vene burrin qytetar dhe gruan katunare hahahaha?


Problemi qe vura burrin ne vend te qytetit eshte per faktin sepse nuk eshte i beshem si gruaja ne punet e shtepis dhe per nikoqirellek (zotesi per gjinin femerore, qe nuk le pune pa bere). Ne fshat ka me teper lodhje, per faktin sepse meren me ferma, pune ne arra etj. Ndersa ne qytet kan me teper pune zyre, pune metropolesh me pak fjale, mos ti ze te gjitha me radh.

P.s Skender jo kerkoj ndjes, sepse nuk e vura re qe ishte tek Humori. Pastaj kur e pash, tentova te editoja postimin, po thash lere sepse me kishin cituar dhe nuk shkonte.

Diskutim te mbare ne vazhdim.

----------


## xfiles

Fshatar krenar deri ne vdekje.

----------


## saura

> Meqe temen e hapa tek "humor shqiptar" s'besoj se mund t'quhet ofenduese.( .....heeee e thash un, kta qytetart i bin anash hahaha)Nje tjeter: Kur n'katun na vjen ni mik, ne presim ni dash e e pjekim n'hell. Kurse kur shkojm na mik n'qytet na nxjerrin kompletin e bukur t'pjatave, po pa gja mrena.....


Me thone te drejten mo ,servisat e pjatave i kam te mire Richard Ginori porcelan qe ne 1735 ,vetem supiera ben 400E,hahahaha

----------


## mia@

> Fshatar krenar deri ne vdekje.


Ti xfiles ke ndonje pjese toke afer detit? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

> Qenke i paduruar ti. Me siguri ke ikur pa u shtruar mire tavolina. Ju si e nxirrni dashin ne tepsi dhe e hani kolektivce?


Ca thu mer, ju n'tavolin bani vec muhabet diete, s'tlutni me ngren hiç, ju te turturoni :buzeqeshje: Te ne ka lezet, edhe po s'pate uri t'japim me ngren me zor....se nryshe idhnohna ne :buzeqeshje:

----------


## saura

> Problemi qe vura burrin ne vend te qytetit eshte per faktin sepse nuk eshte i beshem si gruaja ne punet e shtepis dhe per nikoqirellek (zotesi per gjinin femerore, qe nuk le pune pa bere). Ne fshat ka me teper lodhje, per faktin sepse meren me ferma, pune ne arra etj. Ndersa ne qytet kan me teper pune zyre, pune metropolesh me pak fjale, mos ti ze te gjitha me radh.
> 
> P.s Skender jo kerkoj ndjes, sepse nuk e vura re qe ishte tek Humori. Pastaj kur e pash, tentova te editoja postimin, po thash lere sepse me kishin cituar dhe nuk shkonte.
> 
> Diskutim te mbare ne vazhdim.


Ne emer te grave katunare te falenderoj shume per punet e shtepis qe na i keni lon , dhe per kilet qe kena teper dm th qe mbajme...... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Ti xfiles ke ndonje pjese toke afer detit?


Nese pranohet si "afer detit" 2 km larg lagunes, dhe 5 km nga deti,
atehere PO.

P.S.nuk shes toke.

----------


## saura

> Ca thu mer, ju n'tavolin bani vec muhabet diete, s'tlutni me ngren hiç, ju te turturoniTe ne ka lezet, edhe po s'pate uri t'japim me ngren me zor....se nryshe idhnohna ne


Kofshen e du vete ,po te jete noi qingj i njome . :buzeqeshje:

----------


## saura

:buzeqeshje: 


> Nese pranohet si "afer detit" 2 km larg lagunes, dhe 5 km nga deti,
> atehere PO.
> 
> P.S.nuk shes toke.


Mos i shkruaj kordinatat ne forum se te gjeti belaja,hahahaha,te gjejne kollaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------

